# Home Remedy To Cover Treble Hooks?



## randallbob

I am looking for an inexpensive way to cover the treble hooks on my crank and jerk baits. I have several baits in one compartment of my tackle box. When I take a bait out, the hooks snag one bait after another. I end up with five baits in my hand all hooked together and it looks like the old barrel full of monkeys game.

Bass Pro has hook bonnets and treble guard products that are made to cover the treble hooks. Im looking for a Home remedy way of doing this.

Ive heard of using surgical tubing to put over each hook but I dont want to go that way. It seems like too much of a pain to remove a piece of tubing off each hook on a jerk bait. One jerk bait with three treble hooks would need 9 little pieces of tubing. Im sure Id NEVER loose those in the boat

Thanks in advance for your input.

-Randy


----------



## DL07

i use really small rubber bands I just wrap the hooks together. It may not prevent all snags but it will keep the hooks from dangling.


----------



## GreatNorthern

I am a machinist, and lucky for me I am able to use the caps on tubes that endmills come in, there are a couple sizes that fit perfect on trebles. If you know someone that works for a machine shop they might be able to find some for you. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## randallbob

Thanks guys for the replys. I'll keep trolling the net to see if I come up with something else.
-Randy


----------



## stak45dx1

as far as the surgical tubing goes i think people use one larger piece of tubing, big enough to fit around all three hooks of the trebble, as opposed to a small piece on each of the three.


----------



## Burks

stak45dx1 said:


> as far as the surgical tubing goes i think people use one larger piece of tubing, big enough to fit around all three hooks of the trebble, as opposed to a small piece on each of the three.


This is what I do. You can also use "air line" tubing that can be found in the plumbing section of most hardware stores. Clear, and can bought by the foot. I just use two or three pieces that slip over the entire treble. 2ft did all my baits and I had some leftover.

Total cost: $0 (I have tons of that stuff from plumbing fish tanks!).


----------



## markfish

well i went to the doller store and bought a big box of black rubber bands the little ones and been useing them for 3 years now ,they work pretty good now i can get a crank bait or a jerkbait with out haveing to work five of them a part,i wrap the back hook and the front hook then twist the rubber band and pull it up over the bill, 1.29 markfish


----------



## JohnD

Wife got some really small rubber bands at a tack shop, used for braiding a horse's main. Only about 1/2 to 5/8 diameter. Work great on smaller cranks. I got small rubber bands at staples for larger cranks and muskie baits. I've tried a lot of different things since I have so many baits and this works better than anythng I've tried.


----------



## ironman172

might try small cut pieces of a pool noodle to put the hooks in


----------



## Horst

Hey Randy, 

This is how I protect my lure hooks from tangling. I cut discs from wine bottle corks about 3/16" (5 mm) thick then punch about a 1/8" (3 mm) hole in the centre of each disc (with a leather punch). Then cut a slot (the same width as the hole) from the centre to the edge of the disc. 
To use: slide the shank of the treble along the slot to the centre of the cork disc. Align the hook points either side of the slot and gently press into the cork.


----------

